# A ray of hope



## mahaz

Asslam-o-Alaikum & Hi,

How would you say *'A Ray of Hope' *in your mother toungue or in any other language?

Regards,
Maha


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hi, Mahaz. In Mexico, we say:

Un rayo de luz/un rayo de esperanza

Cheers 
Tigger esperanzado


----------



## Laia

In Catalan:

Un raig de llum/ un raig d'esperança


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, _um raio de esperança_.


----------



## judkinsc

_Radius Spei_, in Latin.


----------



## cherine

In Arabic it's shu3aa3 amal شعاع أمل and we sometimes say بصيص من نور basiis min nur (which literaly mean : a ray of light, but gives the same meaning)


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Paprsek naděje.

Jana


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian:

Egy reménysugár.


----------



## Dalian

Mandarin Chinese:

一线希望 (yi xian xi wang)


----------



## Lancel0t

In Filipino:

Sinag ng pag-asa


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

*Ein Hoffnungsschimmer*

ein = a
Hoffnung = hope
Schimmer = literally: glimmer


----------



## Mutichou

In French: une lueur d'espoir.


----------



## JLanguage

Hebrew: קרן תקווה
(Kéren Tikváh)


----------



## alby

Croatian:

Tračak nade.


----------



## Elieri

Swedish: A direct translation would be *"En stråle av hopp"*, and I've seen it used. But I think *"En ljusglimt"* (a glimpse of light), is more common to say.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> In Catalan:
> 
> Un raig de llum/ un raig d'esperança


I think it'd be better: _un bri d'esperança_.


----------



## Willi

Italian

un raggio di speranza


----------



## instantREILLY

*Japanese*
希望の光  _Kibou no hikari
_(This means "light of hope", and is what I've always heard.  To say, literally, a "ray" of hope would be 希望の日差し _kibou no hizashi_, but I think this implies a physical beam of [specifically] sun-light.)
*Korean*
희망의 빛  _Hûimang-ûi bit
_(Same thing as in Japanese, but you can also say 희망의 광선 _hûimang-ûi gwang'sôn_ to mean more of a beam of light.  However, unlike the Japanese "hizashi", the Korean "gwang'sôn" doesn't specifically relate to the sun.)


----------



## Jda

in Turkish *"umut işığı"*


----------



## Tyfo

In danish we would say;

Et glimt af håb.


----------



## Roshini

In Malay:
A ray of hope - Sinar harapan

But it depends on your sentence, it can also be put like : 'Satu sinar harapan......'
Have fun!


----------



## macta123

In Hindi -  Aasha ki kiran  or Umeed ki kiran


----------



## parakseno

Romanian: O rază de speranţă.


----------



## kusurija

Jana337 said:


> Czech: Paprsek naděje. _(word-to-word)_
> 
> Jana


We also say: 
Jiskřička naděje.(sparklet)

In Lithuanian:
Vilties spindulys.  _(word-to-word)
_Vilties kibirkštis(m.)/kibirkštėlė(f.).(sparklet)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _radio de espero_.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Tanglaw ng Pag Asa.  The word "Tanglaw" is used when vast area is reached by light. "Sikat" is limited to small space or area.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek the expression used is «αχτίδα φωτός» (ax'tiða fo'tos), lit. "ray of light" with the same meaning.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _toivon pilkahdus _(a glimpse of hope)


----------



## sakvaka

Elieri said:


> Swedish: A direct translation would be *"En stråle av hopp"*, and I've seen it used. But I think *"En ljusglimt"* (a glimpse of light), is more common to say.


 
How about _en glimt av hopp_?


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
一縷の望み(a streak of desire)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*záblesk naděje* (flash of hope)


----------



## bazq

JLanguage said:


> Hebrew: קרן תקווה
> (Kéren Tikváh)



Note that קרן תקווה is the literal translation for "a ray of hope", but it's not used in Hebrew.
קרן אור [keren 'or] = "ray of light" is understood as "ray of hope".
שביב תקווה [shviv tikva] = "a fragment/drop of hope".


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> In Arabic it's shu3aa3 amal شعاع أمل and we sometimes say بصيص من نور basiis min nur (which literaly mean : a ray of light, but gives the same meaning)


 بصيص أمل also works, doesn't it?


----------



## cherine

Yes it does.


----------



## Frieder

German, poetic: Ein Silberstreif am Horizont (lit.: a silver streak on the horizon).

And doesn't the proverbial _light at the end of the tunnel_ (Licht am Ende des Tunnels) fall in the same category?


----------



## apmoy70

Frieder said:


> ...
> 
> And doesn't the proverbial _light at the end of the tunnel_ (Licht am Ende des Tunnels) fall in the same category?


We have that too in Greek *«φως στο τέλος του τούνελ»* [fos sto ˈtelos tu ˈtunnel] --> _light at the end of the tunnel_

I wonder if the Greek expression is an anglicism, or a germanism.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: "een straaltje hoop" (so a ray).

Too bad there are no more specific explanations regarding the precise meaning of the words used. I did see rays, beams, glimpse, a streak, ..., but I am not sure that "a ray" is a ray in all contributions where the meaning is not specified.


----------



## Encolpius

What a beautiful thread. Well, at least the Hungarian word sounds really very poetic, I love it and I haven't known other language use the same phrase. 
But my question: Does anybody know how to say it in *Russian*? Thanks.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian*

_unu raju de isperantzia (a ray of hope)_

_unu raju de luche/lughe (a ray of light)_

**pronounces*
_(The J is pronounced like Y, the CH like K, GH like in Game)_


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> But my question: Does anybody know how to say it in *Russian*? Thanks.


луч надежды (ray of hope)


----------



## ularkusut

mahaz said:


> Asslam-o-Alaikum & Hi,
> 
> How would you say *'A Ray of Hope' *in your mother toungue or in any other language?
> 
> Regards,
> Maha



in Indonesia

setitik harapan


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks, Bibax. 

*Slovak*: lúč nádeje


----------



## Armas

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: _toivon pilkahdus _(a glimpse of hope)



Also _toivon kipinä _(a spark of hope).


----------

